# Live Rock and Base Rock



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

Where can i find a good selection of cured live rock and base rock? As well i am looking for decent prices i am a student and do not really want to get ripped off!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

j2quinn said:


> Where can i find a good selection of cured live rock and base rock? As well i am looking for decent prices i am a student and do not really want to get ripped off!


Maybe you should do freshwater then 

Somebody on Pricenetwork was selling a 65G marine tank for cheap.

If you could get him to part out the LR it'd be like almost free.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If the base rock is really dense, you will pay the same amount for LR that takes up the same amount of space. Porosity is important as denitrification occurs within the LR.

[email protected]/S has a good selection of Fiji LR but there isn't much growth remaining, if at all. Reef Raft had a shipment of LR in w/lots of growth on it but not sure if they have much left. Where's The Reef has a shipment of LR that just came in. The latter two places you will need a car as it's not fun lugging a box/bucket of LR b/w different transit systems.

How big of a system are you planning to set-up?


----------

